
Tesla Execs Claim Service Problems are Over as Owner Frustration Boils Over - clouddrover
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/29162/tesla-execs-claim-service-problems-are-over-as-owner-frustration-boils-over
======
AndrewBissell
It's interesting to watch Silicon Valley startup scaling techniques be applied
to a 15 year old car company. "Let the fires burn":
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-best-entrepreneurs-let-
fi...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-best-entrepreneurs-let-fires-burn-
reid-hoffman/)

